# hobby lobby



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

went to local hobby lobby as i was curious due to hearing of deals some of you find here on H/T..well to my sadness i have to say i found none..autoworld cars(very few) were 19.00 a piece..the 4 gear top fuelers were around 24.00 a piece..a batman race set by auto world was 109.00..scooby doo was same price..they did have in the clearance section a batmans revenge with no cars for 89.99..which i felt was to high.i may return and offer 45 for that set if all the track and controllers are there though..am i wrong to feel these prices were too high??let the answers begin..thanks guys
dave:thumbsup:


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I had a similar experiencec concerning a Duke Of Hazzard race set. I waited tehm out and finally bought it for $32.00. So wait them out and the price will go down I am sure. And always take your 40% off coupon you never kjnow when a sweet car will be there waiting for you. Also find out what day they stock and try to visit that day to find the special stuff we all cherish. 
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Without the 40% off coupon its just list price. Otherwise your looking at $11.40, 14.40 and 65.40. For them.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

You can show screen on phone of online coupon and they will deduct 40% also.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

The 40% coupon is the reason for stopping buy on occasion. You never know what you can pick up for $12.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Yeah I just show them the 40% coupon on my phone, easy enough if you have a smartphone. Otherwise print a coupon off the website


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

AAAHHHHH more enlightenment...i had no idea about a 40% off coupon...surprized the wife did not either as she was with me and the kid looking...she is a big couponer....geuss that one got by her..but hobby lobby really does not advertise too much here..the wife is a sunday and thursday coupon cutter..thanks for the tip..maybe the batman set with out cars will be a bit more reasonable then..the track is gotta be worth about 40 bucks..thanks guys..
dave


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

wyatt, you have to go online to their website and sign up for their email newsletter. then you will get regular emails with the coupon included and you print it out from the email on your printer. you will never find one in the Sunday paper coupons or the ones that show up in your mailbox. that is how folks with smart phones can show the image on their smart phone and not actually print a paper coupon.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Actually Al our Sunday paper does carry the Hobby Lobby ad and I have all the neigbors save them for me so i don't spend ink printing them out ( thats for decals).
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

clyde, thanx for the reminder I need black. printed a bunch of flyers and got low ink warning.
and, that is good news that H L does advertise in some locals.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks alpink..will do..anything to save a couple bucks is right up my alley.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

WOW 10 seconds after signing up to be on the mailing list they gave me a 40% off coupon....now just hope that they have that set in the clearance rack next week..they also had a carrera set but i do not run that scale...40% of the top fuel dragsters beats some or most flea bay prices.....since we bought a auto world drag strip in november at the midwest slot show in highland indianna...thanks guys..


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Just go to Hobby Lobby website and click on in store specials. If they are running the coupon it will be there for printing on veiwing on smartphone.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

wyatt641 said:


> WOW 10 seconds after signing up to be on the mailing list they gave me a 40% off coupon....now just hope that they have that set in the clearance rack next week..they also had a carrera set but i do not run that scale...40% of the top fuel dragsters beats some or most flea bay prices.....since we bought a auto world drag strip in november at the midwest slot show in highland indianna...thanks guys..


Hate to tell you but coupon will more than likely only work for regular priced items and not on discounted or special priced items.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks for bursting my bubble now...lol


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

wyatt641 said:


> AAAHHHHH more enlightenment...i had no idea about a 40% off coupon...surprized the wife did not either as she was with me and the kid looking...she is a big couponer....geuss that one got by her..
> dave


TM playing that old "I didn't know" game on ya again???  ...
Yea, Can't use the coupon on a discounted item and also one coupon per visit, so print out an extra for the TM to buy one... You can also gather up the neigborhood kids for an icecream trip, but stop by HobbyLobby on the way, give each kid a coupon...RM


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

For ten years, Hobby Lobby's been the closest thing to a hobby shop within 50 miles of my home, so I'm way too familiar with how it works. Recently my HL became more restrictive on coupons. It used to be that if they were advertising 25% off retail on an item, you could decline the advertised discount and use the coupon to get 40% off instead. Not any more. If it's on sale, you can't use the coupon on it. 

BUT you can use one coupon per store per day. So you can coupon at the same store every day of the week. If there are 3 HLs in your area, you can coupon in each of them each day, if it's _that_ important to you. 

Always check the clearance items. You can't use the coupon on them, but the longer a product sits there, the bigger the discount gets. Also, I've seen products on the clearance wall that I hadn't seen on the store's shelves. It may be that the central warehouse ships some overstock items direct to the stores' clearance areas.

-- D


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

has anyone ever tried seeing the manager about getting the prices cut even lower than the clearance prices??i have done this in a few stores before on clearance items like tools..but i wonder if the hob lob would do it or if it is up to the store mngr..


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Opening soon*

I just got word Hobby Lobby opening in Central NJ. RT 9 North old Pathmark Marlboro,
I was never in Hobby lobby are they that big??? What else they got?
SJJ


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The coupon is always there. It's not a special they run. My Hobby Lobby also honors Michael's coupons and, I think, Michaels honors the HL coupons now.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

sidejobjon said:


> I just got word Hobby Lobby opening in Central NJ. RT 9 North old Pathmark Marlboro,
> I was never in Hobby lobby are they that big??? What else they got?
> SJJ


The only problem I have with Hobby Lobby is they only put one car on each peg. It makes the selection kind of slim. Also, if a dog of a car sits there and doesn't sell, no new cars hit the shelf. Sometimes, if they are in a good mood, you can ask someone and they will go in the back and check if they have anymore in stock. The hobby section is limited. It's more of a craft and home decor store. They do have a selection of model kits though. Good Luck!


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow picked up a 71 GTX Black Flamethrower 12 bucks with the 40% off coupon. I think i will like this store alot KS brass also.
SJJ


----------

